# Baked Brie



## cyndiluwho_99 (Jan 29, 2008)

I forgot to list this one among my favorites so here it is:

Take a small wheel of brie and put it on a sheet of puff pastry.
Open a jar of pickled sliced jalapenos and scatter a few on top of the brie.
Wrap the pastry around and seal it up good.
Poke some holes in the pastry and pour some of the juice from the jalapeno jar on top and let it soak into the holes.
bake until it's golden brown and delicious (see the pastry box for the temperature.)

Serve warm with crackers.


----------

